# December Hurricane coaster ride!



## DonChristie (Dec 3, 2016)

***December Hurricane coaster ride***
Dust off your vintage, classic, rusty, ratty, collectible, ratrod bike and let's ride! There is a nice greenway that starts at UNCC. Meet at Dunkin Donuts 8509 University City Blvd., Charlotte, 28213. Sunday 12-11-16. Meet at 9am leave at 10. See you there!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 3, 2016)

I may be solo this time but I'll be there barring any serious precipitation--didn't want to use the "R" word! V/r Shawn


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 4, 2016)

I'll be there. Looks like it might be time to break out the mittens.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm thinking about installing heated grips and seat on the Hex Tube for this one! See ya there. V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 6, 2016)

Yessir! Its gonna be chilly! Im riding my thermostatically controlled encapsulated bike! Ha!


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 6, 2016)

Dedication and determination will get y'all through, maybe a shot of bourbon to warm the blood? Have fun guys!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 6, 2016)

Looks like 20s to start the day off. I've already dug out the hat, gloves (good ones), long underwear, heavy socks, and boots. I'm guessing only the hardcore bikers will show for this one. Screw it-I'm riding! V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## DonChristie (Dec 6, 2016)

Seperates the Men from the Boys! Ha! You guys have fun! Hot cocoa and the couch for me.....NOT!  Lets ride!


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 6, 2016)

I sure want to see some pics of this ride! I think Shawns gonna end up lookin like the Michelin Man with all that clothing! 
I was gonna try to make this one, but I can't get my heated grips & seat working! Ha!


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 6, 2016)

Heated grips! Ha! Real or an old Cabe folklore?


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 11, 2016)

Small group today, not sure why? Maybe because it was thirty something degrees when we started?  Started in the University area and rode a good bit of Mallard Creek Greenway. 




Rode some hard pack. Me and Schwinndoggy riding sweep.



Stopped at the end of the pier for a b.s. session and a photo op.



Spotted a nice rock in the creek for another photo. I'm gonna say the water was purdy cold, so keeping myself from falling in was top priority.  Rode my '52 CWC today.


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 11, 2016)

Oh yeah Don, I wasn't joking about the heated jacket


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 11, 2016)

Oh those gray skies, but y'all strong for braving the cold!!


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 11, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 395057 Oh those gray skies, but y'all strong for braving the cold!!



Thanks Rob, wasn't too bad once we got going. Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 11, 2016)

Great pics Frank! Was a bit chipper this morning! Will post some of my pics when i fire up the pc. Ha, never saw a heated jacket before! Sweet!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 11, 2016)

So it wasn't as cold as I though it would be. When I got there it was a balmy 35 and when we got back it was 33! Six hearty souls showed up today and Jerry even bit the bullet and got an old bike to ride (the Monark Rocket). A good time and a little more challenging (hey Don) than some of our other rides! V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 11, 2016)

pedal_junky said:


> Oh yeah Don, I wasn't joking about the heated jacket
> View attachment 395047




Cheater!


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 11, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Cheater!



Hehe, disclaimer-> I only used it at the start, it got too hot!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 11, 2016)

If ya ain't cheat'n, ya ain't try'n--get caught and ya ain't try'n hard enough!


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 11, 2016)

Someday I will have an electric jacket! Ha! Yes Shawn, I was struggling until I hopped on Franks bike! Here are a few pics I got. Thanks to the Manly men who braved the elements to ride!


----------

